# Struts and suspension



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

How can you tell when your struts are worn? Japanese car with under 100k miles made in 2012. Lots of rattles and thunks from the suspension. Had the swaybar links replaced as those were rather cheap. Not sure but could be worse now.

Still lots of rattles at lower speeds (30mph)
On some stretches of road it sounds and feels like I am hitting speed bumps with a terrible thunk-thunk-thunk sound. Thoughts on what it could be? Front struts looks like a $500+ job.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

Worn struts usually equals lots of bouncy movements that aren't damped. Higher frequency vibration can be a symptom too.

I'd also check the main sway bar bushings where it mounts to the subframe. 

If it needs struts I'd throw quick struts at it and consider doing control arms while you're in there. Do it all once and move on type of thing.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> How can you tell when your struts are worn? Japanese car with under 100k miles made in 2012. Lots of rattles and thunks from the suspension. Had the swaybar links replaced as those were rather cheap. Not sure but could be worse now.
> 
> Still lots of rattles at lower speeds (30mph)
> On some stretches of road it sounds and feels like I am hitting speed bumps with a terrible thunk-thunk-thunk sound. Thoughts on what it could be? Front struts looks like a $500+ job.


Do you see any leaks/seepage around the seals?

Also check the upper strut mount. It could be as simple as loose bolts.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Worn struts wil lshow seepage or wetness around the dampening assembly.


Sorta sounds lke you have bad srut mounts which are at the top of the strut and mount the strut to the car body. Struts must come out to replace though and at that mileage, not worth just replacing mounts assuming thats the issue, and then having to redo struts a short time later.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Burn it and buy another.


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

just did mine in bits on a hyundai ...for what it's worth this is the cost benefit order

the stabiliser bars that attach from the strut to the sway bar usually go first and although small ball joints make a hell off a clunking racket

they are the easiest to replace diy and cheapest

then do your sway bar mounts if needed

then the ball joints

these are usually the wearing parts

tighten any other suspension bolts while under there

the struts made a spring type sound when going over a bump rather than a clunk ...U should first tighten these as the rubbers at the top wear and get a bit of play

lastly I found the struts easy but time consuming and you need to be very careful using the spring compressor

there are other parts on the control arms etc but in my case above fixed about 95% the noise

the OEM stabiliser bars cost $17 each from sparesKorea plus postage and about an hour each side ...


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Front struts plus an alignment at a national repair shop. Think gold touch. 

Parts $600 (giant markup) 
Labor $400
Alignment $79
Plus taxes and fees.
$1,150.


Edit: you should see the size of the massive potholes I have hit.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

How many curbs did you drive over before the sounds came about?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

1100 bucks? Holy sheet!!!    Hope they at least used lube when they reamed you?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> 1100 bucks? Holy sheet!!!    Hope they at least used lube when they reamed you?


I posted this last month with the hope of getting some good advice, and a cost breakdown. Can't really do a project this big myself.

I pick her up tomorrow and she better ride and feel perfect.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> Front struts plus an alignment at a national repair shop. Think gold touch.
> 
> Parts $600 (giant markup)
> Labor $400
> ...


Ouch, My son and I just did a 2006 Equinox front and rear shocks, struts, and sway bars. Just under $300.00 in parts, 1 hour 45 minutes of my time and paid for an alignment when done. Total under $400.00 and priceless education for my son on doing repairs himself. I'm old, not in the best shape, and a big person. Think positive an you can do it yourself.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Back in october i was quoted $2500 for front and back on my toyota. My Brother in law said order from Rock auto and he would do it. Top of the line Monroe were $674 including new sway bars. Took about 4 hours and cost me two Cases of beer and a two racks of ribs we somked on the smoker.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

If you can't do the work yourself you need to build up a relationship with a local mechanic.

I just got new tires for a van I bought and they told me it needed struts and shocks. They wanted 900 bux.

I priced out the parts and it's about 300 bux. 

The mechanic is charging me 150. Total of 450 bux.

I've known the mechanic over 15 years and the best part is he comes to my house.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Bought rhino ramps and a nice hydraulic jack. 
I do the oil changes, brake and transmission fluids myself. Learned how to take the rotors off and do a complete brake job. Trying to do as much as I can myself to reduce expenses.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> Bought rhino ramps and a nice hydraulic jack.
> I do the oil changes, brake and transmission fluids myself. Learned how to take the rotors off and do a complete brake job. Trying to do as much as I can myself to reduce expenses.


Suspension scared me at first. Thanks to Youtube I saw it was fairly easy. Get a nice set of jack stands next.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> Front struts plus an alignment at a national repair shop. Think gold touch.
> 
> Parts $600 (giant markup)
> Labor $400
> ...


Damn I replaced both the struts and shocks on my Mercedes E class for that much, and I used Bilstein.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> Bought rhino ramps and a nice hydraulic jack.
> I do the oil changes, brake and transmission fluids myself. Learned how to take the rotors off and do a complete brake job. Trying to do as much as I can myself to reduce expenses.


If you have basic tools, add battery powered impact wrenches. When I did timing belt and water pump, I bought cheapest with most breakaway torque for crank bolt and for suspension job later. I was waiting for Ridgid(Lifetime warranty) mid torque that had up to 600ft/lb of breakaway torque for $150 but I couldn’t wait longer so I got Kobalt 24v Max for $110 at Lowe’s. 650ft/lb of nut busting torque has not failed me yet and it saved me so much time and money, it paid itself just by doing tire rotations. Just remember, don’t use impact to put bolts back on, buy your self torque wrench from harbor freight, while you are there get impact rated sockets set. 

Kia Soul
Timing belt: Crank bolt zipped right off.
Rear shocks: it took me more time setting up than removing and putting back on 7 bolts each side. Front suspension overhaul including axles: took my sweet time during lockdown and removed every single bolts without any sweat.


----------



## Forrestsmagical (Mar 23, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> I pick her up tomorrow and she better ride and feel perfect.


How does she ride?


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> I posted this last month with the hope of getting some good advice, and a cost breakdown. Can't really do a project this big myself.
> 
> I pick her up tomorrow and she better ride and feel perfect.


You don’t have a mobile mechanic you trust?

Did mine for less than $600 parts and labor included

they are usually 50% or more cheaper than a “shop”


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Forrestsmagical said:


> How does she ride?


Much smoother and quieter. Pricey job but will recoup the cost. They found 1 well worn brake pad on the front (sticky?), will need to do the front brakes soon. 



Uberisfuninlv said:


> You don’t have a mobile mechanic you trust?
> 
> Did mine for less than $600 parts and labor included
> 
> they are usually 50% or more cheaper than a “shop”


Nope, this is the biggest repair I have needed in a long time. Usually it's just tires and batteries.


----------



## Forrestsmagical (Mar 23, 2017)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> You don’t have a mobile mechanic you trust?
> 
> Did mine for less than $600 parts and labor included
> 
> they are usually 50% or more cheaper than a “shop”


Which do you recommend?


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> Front struts plus an alignment at a national repair shop. Think gold touch.
> 
> Parts $600 (giant markup)
> Labor $400
> ...


I just did front struts myself in my 2011 Malibu in my driveway. Took about 3 hours with basic hand tools and cost about $250. Alignment was free (Firestone Lifetime).

Even if I had to BUY ALL THE TOOLS that I used, I still would have come in under $500 LOL.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Front struts plus an alignment at a national repair shop. Think gold touch.
> 
> Parts $600 (giant markup)
> Labor $400
> ...


170,000 miles . . . no noises. Same back brakes car came with new.
Changed front at 90,000 miles.

I DO NOT DRIVE SLOW.
I avoid potholes & bad road when possible.

I have Never changed suspension parts on a car i have Owned since the 70's
🚗 Driving AROUND things pays off !


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> 170,000 miles . . . no noises. Same back brakes car came with new.
> Changed front at 90,000 miles.
> 
> I DO NOT DRIVE SLOW.
> ...


Only took 15 years for the struts to go in the car I did.

My current car is at 135,000 miles and still does not need brake pads. I am easy on the breaks and don't do a lot of city driving.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> How can you tell when your struts are worn? Japanese car with under 100k miles made in 2012. Lots of rattles and thunks from the suspension. Had the swaybar links replaced as those were rather cheap. Not sure but could be worse now.
> 
> Still lots of rattles at lower speeds (30mph)
> On some stretches of road it sounds and feels like I am hitting speed bumps with a terrible thunk-thunk-thunk sound. Thoughts on what it could be? Front struts looks like a $500+ job.


If I wasto guess I would say strut mounts....
Spray some wd40 on them liberally and see if the noise is still there


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Op come to Northern Michigan...
We can get drunk and fix your car


----------

